# Salida audio de PC con un canal muerto



## Limbo (Feb 20, 2010)

Hola buenas,

No le he dado importancia hasta ahora, ya que sigue funcionando un canal pero me he cansado de escuchar en mono 

La cuestion es que he probado con varios auriculares y en todos se escucha solo un canal. Si muevo el jack un poquitin hacia fuera una vez metido dentro, suenan los dos, pero por deduccion me da a mi que eso es porque hare una doble conexion en una canal (No sé como, pero eso creo). 

Tengo una mesa de mezcla que recibe la señal del PC, y de la mesa se va al ampli. Del PC a la mesa de mezclas tengo puesto un cable Jack a RCA, y la cosa es que en uno de los dos RCA no lleva nada de señal, asi que he pensado cortar el conector RCA (Cona lgo de cable) que no recibe señal y empalmarlo al que si tiene señal, y de esa manera duplicar la señal, pero no estoy seguro de si seria perjudicial para el PC. Si por un canal de la salida de audio del PC sale el doble de intensidad (Creo que pasaia eso solo), ¿Se puede quemar algo en el PC?

En fin, gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 20, 2010)

y no seria mejor si revisas la tarjeta de audio de tu pc y le cambias la ficha,seguro que por ay deves tener una placa vieja con las fichas en buen estado,por si es una tarjeta integrada a la placa madre,


----------



## Limbo (Feb 20, 2010)

> y no seria mejor si revisas la tarjeta de audio de tu pc y le cambias la ficha,seguro que por ay deves tener una placa vieja con las fichas en buen estado,por si es una tarjeta integrada a la placa madre,


¿Y si no es la ficha?
Si, es la tarjeta de audio integrada en la placa madre.

La verdad es que el ordenador es viejo (Es del '97/98. Pero no tengo otro. Que le haremos) y no quiero trastearlo mucho porque esta apunto de morir del todo, asi que por eso queria hacerle una chapucilla para salir del paso hasta que me compre otro nuevo. Si se puede hacer lo que describo en el primer mensaje, seria preferible que pasarme un rato con la placa madre.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 20, 2010)

si moves la ficha para afuera un poquito como dijiste y funcionan los dos canales ,creo que es la ficha ,si decidis cambiarla es un poco dificil si esta integrada,quizas devas dejarla tal cual esta,
saludos


----------



## Gubirson (Feb 20, 2010)

para salirdel paso puentea los rca en modo de duplicar a la entrada del mezclador q mencionas pero sin q quede el corto en el plus q va a la computadora ya q si es una falla de sofware o como comenta gustavo puede q en un momento quizas si te envie la señal y por colocarla en corto entre L / R pueda generar daños mas intensos....


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 20, 2010)

Otra opción es soldarle por debajo los cables de audio para una salida auxilar para un receptor miniplug para que de ahí puedas sacar la señal. Lo malo es que es medio dificil desoldar si la placa tiene soldadura por los 2 lados.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Limbo (Feb 20, 2010)

Sinceramente, no me atrevo a desoldar nada de la placa, porque si lo hago,me quedo sin ordenador  (Alguien del foro dijo en su firma: Si no esta roto, no lo arregles  o algo asi..)

Prefiero soluciones "fuera" del PC  pero sin cargarmelo.



> pero sin q quede el corto en el plus q va a la computadora ya q si es una falla de sofware o como comenta gustavo puede q en un momento quizas si te envie la señal y por colocarla en corto entre L / R pueda generar daños mas intensos....


¿Que es el plus?
Una cosa, si da señal en algun momento el canal que no funciona ¿porque se produciria un corto? No lo entiendo, en ningun momento juntaria el canal L con el R. De todas formas, auqnue no funcionara tenia conectado todo como si funcionara y nunca se ha escuchado el altavoz, de hecho he intentado de hacer lo de sacar un poco el jack con los altavoces y nada, solo funciona lo de sacarlo hacia fuera con los auriculares(Cascos). Como mucho he conseguido ruido en el altavoz, asi que imagino que no dara señal en su **** vida  Dentro de nada lo jubilo ya..

Lo peor de todo es que estoy dando mas uso a un altavoz que a otro, y aunque los voy cambiando de vez en cuando, al final uno de los dos estara con mas uso que otro, por lo que supongo que se "estropeara" antes uno de los dos.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 20, 2010)

plus es la ficha macho


----------



## Limbo (Feb 20, 2010)

Nunca habia oido que se llamara asi. Supongo que seran ¿regionalismos?(Tan famosos en este nuestro foro )


----------



## Gubirson (Feb 20, 2010)

jejje bueno si por eso a veces tendemos a confundirnos por los distintos nombres coloquieles q le colocamos a las cosas ...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 20, 2010)

Creo que necesitas algo así:



Disculpa la calidad de la imagen.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 21, 2010)

Buenas,

Ya esta solucionado (Espero que no haya problemas). Como no tenia un RCA hembra como el que me enseña Yoangel, he cogido una ficha de RCA con dos salidas independientes, y he unido los dos canales y listos.

Ya escucho por los dos laooosss! jaja Es una gozada  Solo que en canciones que utilizan el L y el R para meter diferentes sonidos me como los mocos, porque como solo saco un canal del PC, lo que hago simplemente es duplicarlo y em quedo sin el canal muerto  En fin, a conformarse hasta que me compre un PC nuevo porque como ahora funcionan los dos altavoces, no lo pienso tocar mas..

Gracias a todos.
Saludos!


----------

